# M1 + Roco?



## The Passenger (23. Mai 2008)

Passt der Roco rein ohne anzuschlagen? Ich habe v.a. Angst, dass der Dämpfer am Sattelrohrauswuchs anschlägt. Kann man den Hinterbau irgendwie mit einem Computerprogramm simulieren?
Oder kann sonst jemand dafür Garantie geben, dass der Dämpfer passt? 

Bzw. wo könnte es Probleme geben? Eventuell auch bei der Wippe?


----------

